# sweet face no topknot



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama has an interesting habit of getting a long morning drink out of the shower just before one of us steps in. She was just groomed two days ago, but the shower flattened her hair down. The upside is that I can smooth back her bangs and get a photo showing her sweet eyes without her having a topknot. Here it is ...


----------



## Bella’s Mama (Sep 30, 2021)

She is so cute!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I love that look, pretty girl!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Very sweet.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi cutie!


----------

